
ARM Chromebook with Windows 10 Home Instead of ChromeOS - my123
https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/NX.GL4AA.010
======
rcarmo
Interesting. Regardless of whether or not it is real, I'm kind of sad
manufacturers haven't pushed HD displays further down in the value chain. I'd
love to have a very lightweight sub-12", Full HD laptop, regardless of OS.

------
ankurdhama
That's a mistake for sure.

~~~
my123
Well, Windows on ARM64 was announced... It was supposed to come first to
Qualcomm chips, but there are no constraints for OEMs.

~~~
ankurdhama
I am sure OEM won't call windows 10 ARM devices Chromebook.

